# MS Access: Cross Join / Full Join: Anwendungsbeispiel



## semirb (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi,


für ein Referat über Joins bräuchte ich ein Anwendungsbeispiel für den CROSS JOIN-Befehl, aber so sehr ich auch nachdenke, fällt mir nix ein.

Mit Cross Join meine ich folgendes:

SELECT *
FROM tbl1, tbl2;

tbl1 hat als Entitätsmengen (Spalten) x, y;
tbl2 hat x, y, z.

Bei einer Abfrage werden also die Spalten 

tbl1.x  |  tbl1.y  |  tbl2.x  |  tbl2.y  |  tbl2.z

ausgegeben.

Was kann man in der Praxis damit anfangen?


----------



## zeja (13. Dezember 2006)

Ein Cross Join (Kreuzmenge) kombiniert vor allem alle Zeilen aus der Tabelle tbl1 mit allen Zeilen aus Tabelle tbl2.

Als Beispiel:
x | y
------
3 | 2
5 | 4

x | y | z
-----------
1 | 1 | 1
1 | 2 | 2

Ergibt:
t1.x | t1.y | t2.x | t2.y | t2.z
  3 ___ 2 ___ 1 __ 1 __ 2
  3 ___ 2 ___ 1 __ 2 __ 2
  5 ___ 4 ___ 1 __ 1 __ 2
  5 ___ 4 ___ 1 __ 2 __ 2

Beispiel wäre z.B. eine Werkstatt die die Umspritzung von Autos anbietet und in Tabelle Farbe die möglichen Farben notiert hat. In Tabelle 2 sind die Automarken notiert die umgespritzt werden können. Kombiniert man die Tabellen mit einem Cross Join so erhält man für jedes Auto die möglichen Farben in die umgespritzt werden kann und könnte dies z.B. auf einer Homepage darstellen. So muss man nicht für jedes Auto jede Farbe pflegen.


----------



## semirb (13. Dezember 2006)

ich danke dir vielmals! ich denke, das beispiel lässt sich gut verwenden


----------

